# Steering problem....please help!



## bulldoggolfer74 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey all, got a question for you. I am getting my Losi 1/10 slider ready for race season. I am racing on an asphault oval with it. Here is my problem. I am having a problem with the car turning in the corners. I am running it with a Spectrum DX2.0 and the car will go into turn 1 (and 3) but coming out of 2 (and 4) the car moves straight up the track like I am not turning it at all. It goes into the corner fine, but coming out the wheels aren't turned at all. If I return my wheel to neutral, let off and turn left again, the car turns just fine. I can't see anything binding up, so I am dumb founded. I have the car set up what I feel is good for the track, so I don't think that would impact what it is doing. Any thoughts on this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

weak servo saver . or weak servo ..


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Servo saver*

The servo saver tends to loosen up as you use it, take the front end apart, clean the threads on both the shaft and the nut then put a dab of blue locktite on it and run it down to almost coil bound and reassemble. It's the single most common problem they have........:dude:


----------



## bulldoggolfer74 (Mar 7, 2011)

That makes complete sense. Thanks for the replies!! I appreciate it.


----------



## scott21 (Dec 20, 2009)

*remote*

this may sound dumb...but I have the same radio and I was gripping the steering wheel too tight and had pushed in the foam wheel(and it bound up) in and the car would not turn just something to look out..


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

bulldoggolfer74 said:


> That makes complete sense. Thanks for the replies!! I appreciate it.


Please let us know if that fixes the problem.
Did you see the tires actually straighten out? Or was the car going so fast it was pushing? 
As you let off the throttle to set the car for the turn, the weight tranfers forward giving you steering.. as you accelerate out of the turn, you are starting to pick the front tires up and could just be loosing steering as you pick up speed ( pushing) and need some shock tuning.


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> weak servo saver . or weak servo ..


i agree with this, i had the same problem with my nitro truck i raced oval with, it was a weak servo . it was almost impossible to steer when front wheels were under a load at race speeds. it would work fine while sitting still


----------

